# HAUNTED RADIO VALENTINE'S SHOW: mhc, horror realm, monster-mania, face off, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO VALENTINE'S SHOW: mhc, horror realm, monster-mania, face off, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we invite you to celebrate Valentine's Day with news on the Horror Realm's third annual Women in Horror Month, New Jersey's Monster Mania Convention 21, the 2012 Motor City Nightmares Convention, open registration for the 2012 Midwest Haunters Convention, season 3 of Syfy's hit reality series Face Off, Motor City Haunt Club's upcoming dates, Deadly Intentions, Horrific FX, and much more news!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of dvd releases, and we review "My Bloody Valentine 3D!" Plus, our demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a hit song by Good Charlotte. All of this and much more Valentine's goodies on the February 14 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-021412.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

